# What's acceptable blood pressure...



## luke69duke69 (Dec 10, 2005)

I checked my blood pressure last night after eating and then again this morning on an empty stomach(grocery store pharmacy machine down the street from my place)  

Last night it was rather high, at 147 over 80
This morning on an empty stomach it read 123 over 62 

I might add that I had eaten beans, a protein shake, and just finished a busy shift Waitering, so I don't know if that would have been a factor. 

Currently I'm in week 9 of running test cyp at 600mg/ week, two shots a week, and I took my 300mg shot yesterday afternoon.  

Two questions.  One, is this an acceptable range cosidering I'm on gear.  Normally, my BP runs around the 100-110 over 50-65 range, when I'm not on anything, so the one this morning was not a huge increase.

My second question is your blood pressure more elevated for several hours AFTER your injection or would that not have had anything to do with it?


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 10, 2005)

mine went as high as 160/100 on this cycle (dbol/test/eq + stress + mega calories), a bit scary!

the latest reading i had was a couple of weeks ago, it was down to 130/90 (test/var + cutting), much better but still a bit on the high side, i'd certainly wouldn't want it to be much higher than that for any period of time

off cycle i am something like 90/58


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 11, 2005)

They base it as being normal around 120 / 80.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 11, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> mine went as high as 160/100 on this cycle (dbol/test/eq + stress + mega calories), a bit scary!
> 
> the latest reading i had was a couple of weeks ago, it was down to 130/90 (test/var + cutting), much better but still a bit on the high side, i'd certainly wouldn't want it to be much higher than that for any period of time
> 
> off cycle i am something like 90/58


Young "D". If I'm not mistaken if the Diastolic reaches 105 you end up having a stroke. I might be wrong here and if so, someone correct me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2005)

100 + your age over 80 i.e.: i'm 21 so my ideal would be 121/80


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

You are ideally supposed to measure it 4 times a day, at rest. Things like caffinated products will raise it, as stress, etc

Obviously with your extremely different readings, one reading a day is not sufficient to judge. Obviously if its very high during a certain period though, you should figure out why.

Hawthorne berry is one supplement you can use to try and lower it.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You are ideally supposed to measure it 4 times a day, at rest. Things like caffinated products will raise it, as stress, etc
> 
> Obviously with your extremely different readings, one reading a day is not sufficient to judge. Obviously if its very high during a certain period though, you should figure out why.
> 
> Hawthorne berry is one supplement you can use to try and lower it.


well i took your words of advice last year and I not only use hawthoneberry but Coq10 as you suggested and i think this has been a big diff in my BP... Thanks Boss Hogg.....Whoops Mudge


----------



## luke69duke69 (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll check those out and i'm gonna try and get a few readings in one day and see when they are and figure out what variables are occuring during that time


----------



## ZECH (Dec 12, 2005)

anything over 140/90 is considered high.


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 12, 2005)

The diastoic number is the one you need to be concerned with.  Mine has been as high as 160/113.  And I have never taken any gear!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 12, 2005)

Your like me, I have high blood pressure from hereditary. Medication is a necessity.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Like dg said anything over 140/90 is considered high, and 120/80 is optimum. It might not mean anything if it's high and your doc might just monitor it but it's good to get it checked out.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 13, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Young "D". If I'm not mistaken if the Diastolic reaches 105 you end up having a stroke. I might be wrong here and if so, someone correct me.



This is not correct TOM. 105 isn't good but in short periods of time its not going to give you a stroke....I had my BP on cycle before like 160/110 for a couple weeks and I am still here....I've had all sorts of blood work done and all organs function fine and heart is great. I have actually had a reading as high as 178/126. I have white coat hypertension when I go to the doctors office....when I take my pressure at home its 125/75 in most cases. That my pressure after taking 3 different meds....high BP runs in the family so I'll probably be on this crap forever...maybe I will be able to cycle again in the future without issue...if not I'll have to give up the gear in favor of long-term health!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine has been 180/120 before while trying different medications that did not work. Had bad headaches.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 14, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Mine has been 180/120 before while trying different medications that did not work. Had bad headaches.


Jesus. Hold on I'll be right back. Ok i'm back. I had to go get my book containing names of people on the pre mortuarary list. Ok give me your full name......so I can add you. 

*Note: by any chance do you have a replacement for a new super mod*

Tough


----------



## w00kie (Dec 14, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Your like me, I have high blood pressure from hereditary. Medication is a necessity.




What are you currently taking?  I've tried benicar and its a no go.  It doesn't help.  I just got a script for Altace today.  Maybe that will do the trick.  I believe mine is hereditary also.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 14, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> This is not correct TOM. 105 isn't good but in short periods of time its not going to give you a stroke....I had my BP on cycle before like 160/110 for a couple weeks and I am still here....I've had all sorts of blood work done and all organs function fine and heart is great. I have actually had a reading as high as 178/126. I have white coat hypertension when I go to the doctors office....when I take my pressure at home its 125/75 in most cases. That my pressure after taking 3 different meds....high BP runs in the family so I'll probably be on this crap forever...maybe I will be able to cycle again in the future without issue...if not I'll have to give up the gear in favor of long-term health!


Thanks Brother for correcting me. Shit I thought i knew everything. LOL


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 14, 2005)

Since we are on the topic of pressure and meds etc... For those that are on them or looking to go on them I take Norvasc 10mg ED, Atenolol 50mg ED, and Hydrocholorothiazide 25mg ED.


----------



## w00kie (Dec 14, 2005)

wow you take alot of meds for your bp.  does all that keep it in check when your on a cycle of aas?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Mine has been 180/120 before while trying different medications that did not work. Had bad headaches.


I have hereditary hypertension problems, too.  I also have had numbers like that while trying to find meds in the right combination to control it.  I have to take a combination of 3 pills to maintain it at a healthy level.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Since we are on the topic of pressure and meds etc... For those that are on them or looking to go on them I take Norvasc 10mg ED, Atenolol 50mg ED, and Hydrocholorothiazide 25mg ED.



Mine are Altace, Norvasc and hydrochlorothiazide.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2005)

w00kie said:
			
		

> wow you take alot of meds for your bp.  does all that keep it in check when your on a cycle of aas?



Last time I ran any AAS I dropped the water pill thinking the Arimidex would keep the water off...boy I was wrong I would have been better off taking it. I just wanted to cut down on all the drugs while on cycle. Next time I plan on staying on all meds and seeing if that helps. I am going to hold off on cycling again until BF is down to single digits. I feel that is going to make the biggest difference. Anyways to answer your question I was only on 2 of those drugs last cycle and it still went up to like 160/100....That is why I ended cycle early. I am excited to try again now and see if I have better luck.


----------



## w00kie (Dec 15, 2005)

Let me know how it goes.  I just didn't know if the meds would have any bad interactions with the aas for some reason.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2005)

www.drugs.com

its a great place to check for any interactions big or small....they have all meds you can think of, AND you can do some AAS like Test, Deca, and a couple others that are still used in medicine....probably anavar, and a-bombs.....and all the PCT and AI drugs are listed....its good times....wish I knew more about it before...check them out if you want to know before you do something....measure twice cut once.


----------



## w00kie (Dec 15, 2005)

nice, thanks for the site.  The only thing I'm planning on taking will be my first cycle of aas.  Going to go with Test E only 500mg week for 10 weeks.  Novla and clomid for PCT.  Possibly HGC also.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2005)

Its HCG....and thats not a bad idea to have on hand but you may not need it....but if you use it it will only help with recovery.....good first cycle. I would look into Clomid dose and run the lowest you can like 50mg ED to avoid the shitty sides with it, and probably do Novadex 40mg ED for first week and 20mg ED for another 3 weeks....I would run the Clomid for the first two weeks of your PCT. If you run HCG run it before you start PCT.


----------



## w00kie (Dec 15, 2005)

I noticed the mistype, but forgot to fix it..lol.  Anyhow thanks for the advice bro


----------

